#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  marokkaanse meiden op msn

## nederlanderx

Hallo!

Ik ben n italiaans/nederlandse jongen van 22 en ik zoek aardige marokkaanse meiden om mee te chatten. Ik heb een paar marokkaanse vriendinen op msn maar ik wil graag nieuwe mensen leren kennen, maak tnie tuit waarvan daan. Vindt het interessant en leuk om contacten om te doen en te praten. Als je zin hebt kun je me ff n berichtje sturen en dan krijg je er eentje terug.

Alvast bedankt!

groetjes  :grote grijns:

----------

